# montgomery county



## smoke (Oct 25, 2010)

coming up this weekend. anyone seen any chasing? i hunt long pond area.


----------



## timberdawg01 (Oct 25, 2010)

Should be a good weekend after this front moves through. We havent gotten a drop of rain out of it though. Montgomery Co. native, I saw a nice buck chasing does like a madman last saturday.


----------

